# 6 days old...and soo cute



## corrinead (Nov 21, 2008)

This is my current litter of 10, and all seem to be doing very well. The first pic is the mum Dusty, who is a choc tan, carrying satin, and the dad is a broken choc tan, also carrying satin. So hopefully i may have a couple of satins!! 









































































Only took close-ups of a couple of them but still managed to get carried away with pics. Will put pictures of my other mice, including the ones off cait in another forum. x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like you may have some satins  I would say at first glance its the lighter ones, light satins have glass look about them if you get what I mean.
They are all stunning


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh My arnt they adorable :O

The babie in the last picture is a cutie pie 

Such lovely mice and pics


----------



## corrinead (Nov 21, 2008)

There were two satins in the litter, one champ and one choc tan, both are a bit on the small side but are doing fine. Also just done a count and there are 5 girls, 5 boys... not a bad mix really


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

That is not bad at all 

with my litter that was born on the 31st December 2008, there was 11 and only 3 of those where girls. So your lucky


----------

